# Looking for some drill press advice



## Mabren2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Let me start by saying that I am a full blown amateur woodworker. I am only a couple months into this hobby, and for the foreseeable future my efforts will be at least 99.9% centered around turning. I do not have a ton of room, and will not have a "full blown" wood shop any time soon. That said, I already have the equipment bug! Two pieces of equipment that I feel will make me the most self sufficient, and that I have room for, are a bandsaw and a drill press (I have access to table saw, jointer, planer, etc. through my stepdad when needed).

Now that you know a little about my situation, here is where I'm asking for advice. I've been doing my research on drill presses, and lately feel like I'm running in circles a little. I would like to buy a new machine that will serve my current needs (not very extensive), and also allow me room to grow. I've been looking at Jet, Powermatic, Craftsman, and Porter Cable floor models ranging from 3/4-1.5 hp and 15-18" swing. Price is not my major concern, but I don't really want to spend more just because I can. Reviews seem to be all over the place on these machines, and actually the most consistent good reviews seem to come from the Porter Cable 15" 1hp at $320. I do kind of like the idea of saving a little on the DP and using that toward a higher quality saw.

I would be interested to hear if any of you have any experience with the newer models of the brands I listed. I would also be open to some suggestions on some options I have overlooked. I have tried to focus on models that are readily available locally. I have been following craigslist for a while, and haven't seen much worth looking at. I'll also say that I'm not really interested in buying an old unit to refurb like I've seen recommended on a lot of message boards. Any advice is welcomed!

Thanks

Matthew


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 9, 2015)

I've got a Jet Bench Top model with Variable Speed.

http://www.amazon.com/Jet-JDP-12-12...hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1433905007&sr=1-2&keywords=Jet

I've used it constantly for that last two years and have had no issues with it. Yes I would have liked a longer height From a floor model but space was at a premium in my small shop. My only complaint which I've had with this one and others is the handles don't like to stay screwed in but a little Lock Tite takes care of that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 9, 2015)

A new drill press is one of my next major tool purchases, if not my next one. I've got a crummy, small, 8" no-name import that I picked up super cheap at a garage sale a few years ago.

I've been looking at the exact one Colin linked to as my most likely choice when I upgrade. If it's not that one, it'll be because I bought a floor standing model.

One other thing to consider, beyond what you've already mentioned, is spindle travel. My current crummy one has only about 2" of spindle travel. Very limiting. I'd love to have 3" or more - 4" or more would make me even happier.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 9, 2015)

What is your purpose for the drill press?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Jun 9, 2015)

As Henry and Matt refer to ... depends on what you need it for, and how much travel you need for the spindle
also, better idea you have to save on the drill press, and get a better quality band saw 
I have the Porter-Cable 8-Amp 12-Speed Floor Drill Press, has almost 5" spindle travel (depth of drilling capacity)
added an accessory 20" x 30" drill press table and it does everything I could ever ask for, now and in future ....

drill press available at Big Box stores for roughly $320
http://www.lowes.com/pd_78742-46069-PCB660DP_1z0wclt__?productId=3162489&pl=1

drill press table I got from MLCS Woodworking for an extra $85
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/drillpress.html

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 10, 2015)

I saved up for good bandsaw. (Grizzly G0555) And spent what I had left over on a table top drill press. Lame. I shoulda saved up some more for a good press to. So...a year later I bought a nice full size dp. Delta. I have had it for a few years now and have had absolutely no problems with it.
While I was looking around for one I would go and visually inspect it. Hands on. I was looking at spindle run out. When it is extended all the way down, how much side to side movement, the less the better. Quite a few had almost 1/4" of runout. Thiis delta I saw at woodcraft had very little. Though the powermatic right next to it for a few hundred dollars more had just about the same.
I found the same model on amazon for 100 less and it had free shipping. Had it in 2 days. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mabren2 (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks for your responses! As to what I will be doing, I bought my lathe because I love hunting and wanted to play around making my own turkey pot calls. A drill press is needed because I will be drilling 5-9 holes in each one depending upon design. I would also like to try some other game calls that are more of a tube design. I definitely want to venture into other areas: bowls, pens, PM's, etc. as well.

My only problem with the bench mount as mentioned is the bench top to put it on, haha. As I said, I don't really have a lot of room, so the footprint of a floor model is more appealing to me. I wouldn't mind having another bench, but buying/building a bench for a bench top would be stretching it as far as allowing room for the press and saw. My space is pretty well limited to the amount needed for a free standing unit of each piece of equipment.

That PC press is the one I saw too. It seemed to be looked at favorably by most reviewers, and the price is right. How long have you used it, and have you had any real issues with it as far as run out, etc?


----------



## SENC (Jun 10, 2015)

Matt - if you're going to drill tubes for calls, you're likely going to want good spindle travel. I have a Delta 18-900 that has 6" travel that I really like. I would suggest a minimum of 4" of travel and 3/4 hp if you buy a DP. I agree with the others in runout, though I've usually found the chuck or chuck installation to be the fault. Buying a high quality jacobs chuck for cheap import DP can make a huge difference. .

If I were doing it all again, though, I would probably skip the DP. I have a cheap drilling chuck from PSI that goes on my headstock and a handful of Norseman drillbits with MT2 taper shanks that fit in my tailstock and can drill cleaner, tighter, faster, and cooler for deep bores. Jacobs chucks and regular drillbits work, too... I just have repeatable sizes and eliminate a little runout and tool changing time with my setup.

I eventually added a small milling machine to my shop, which has added a lot of versatility (I can make small parts and jigs in-house, for example). I use my milling machine more than my DP for drilling because of the simplicty and repeatability allowed by the x-y table over a DP table. I have the Precision Matthews PM25 and have been very happy with it.

I also agree with Jerry. If you have a total budget for the 2 pieces, shop for and find your bandsaw first as that is likely where you'll want to put your money. On the BS, I'd go 14" or greater. Old iron is probably best if you can find it. The Rikons are, in my opinion, among the best for the money in new saws.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mabren2 (Jun 10, 2015)

SENC said:


> Matt - if you're going to drill tubes for calls, you're likely going to want good spindle travel. I have a Delta 18-900 that has 6" travel that I really like. I would suggest a minimum of 4" of travel and 3/4 hp if you buy a DP. I agree with the others in runout, though I've usually found the chuck or chuck installation to be the fault. Buying a high quality jacobs chuck for cheap import DP can make a huge difference. .
> 
> If I were doing it all again, though, I would probably skip the DP. I have a cheap drilling chuck from PSI that goes on my headstock and a handful of Norseman drillbits with MT2 taper shanks that fit in my tailstock and can drill cleaner, tighter, faster, and cooler for deep bores. Jacobs chucks and regular drillbits work, too... I just have repeatable sizes and eliminate a little runout and tool changing time with my setup.
> 
> ...



Doesn't drilling on the lathe only allow you to drill in the center? I need to be able to drill sound holes around the edge of my pot calls, which is why I'm looking at the DP's. The PC press mentioned is 1 hp, 4" travel $320. The Craftsman is 17" 1.5 HP 4.72" travel $533, and the Jet 17" is 3/4 hp 5" travel $739. I'm leaning towards one of these 3, because the Powermatic reviews just don't make me comfortable spending the extra money, although the bells and whistles sound nice.

As for the saw, I'm pretty well set on the Rikon 10-325. It seems like you get the most for the money there, and I really don't see myself outgrowing it.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 10, 2015)

Take this for what it's worth... a small 2x2 bench made out of 2x4's and a piece of plywood isn't going to take up any more room than a full size drill press. Most everything you listed you can drill on the lathe, except pots. A small bench top press is plenty for what you need IMO. Something smaller like this http://www.amazon.com/Jet-JDP-12-12-Inch-Digital-Readout/dp/B001O0D6OW that has a little over 3" of quill travel, would do just fine for your needs.

The Rikon 14" deluxe bandsaw is hard as heck to beat for the money IMHO. I paid $800 for mine on sale, and was super happy... until I found someone who found a better price - http://www.searsoutlet.com/d/invent...pp=SPU&deals=No&itemSelectionType=&&zip=40391 The only kicker is that it's refurbed (which isn't an issue IMO), and it's located in Texas... not sure if shipping would be an issue, though the guy I know had his shipped to him.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Jun 10, 2015)

I picked up one of these off of craigslist for only 300.00
JET Floor-Mount Drill Press — 16-Speed, 3/4 HP, Model# JDP-15MF
Works great for my pot calls, and all my calls matter of fact.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 10, 2015)

Mabren2 said:


> Doesn't drilling on the lathe only allow you to drill in the center? I need to be able to drill sound holes around the edge of my pot calls, which is why I'm looking at the DP's. The PC press mentioned is 1 hp, 4" travel $320. The Craftsman is 17" 1.5 HP 4.72" travel $533, and the Jet 17" is 3/4 hp 5" travel $739. I'm learning towards one of these 3, because the Powermatic reviews just don't make me comfortable spending the extra money, although the bells and whistles sound nice.
> 
> As for the saw, I'm pretty well set on the Rikon 10-325. It seems like you get the most for the money there, and I really don't see myself outgrowing it.


Good saw... I have an older green version of the same. I've been happy with it, and buy my blades from woodcraftbands.com.

You are correct. Drilling on the lathe solves the need for a lot of quill travel, though. As for the rest of the holes on a pot call, you can do those on a DP with less travel, a milling machine, or just create a jig and with a hand drill.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Jun 10, 2015)

Matthew, I've had the PC drill press for almost 5 years, used almost daily
I don't do calls, but it has done my pens, bowl inlays, etc, very happy with it (with the addition of the table)

but as others have said, if you're doing smaller items and don't need all the travel,
a benchtop press will do you just as good, and take up just as much room (if not less)
You can use lathe to drill centered objects, and the benchtop for off center, or as Henry suggests, a template and drilling by hand.

as for the bandsaw, I've seen mostly positive reviews on the Rikon, 
as with any bandsaw, 1/2 your quality is using good blades, and the correct blade for the correct job .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mabren2 (Jun 10, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Take this for what it's worth... a small 2x2 bench made out of 2x4's and a piece of plywood isn't going to take up any more room than a full size drill press. Most everything you listed you can drill on the lathe, except pots. A small bench top press is plenty for what you need IMO. Something smaller like this http://www.amazon.com/Jet-JDP-12-12-Inch-Digital-Readout/dp/B001O0D6OW that has a little over 3" of quill travel, would do just fine for your needs.
> 
> The Rikon 14" deluxe bandsaw is hard as heck to beat for the money IMHO. I paid $800 for mine on sale, and was super happy... until I found someone who found a better price - http://www.searsoutlet.com/d/invent...pp=SPU&deals=No&itemSelectionType=&&zip=40391 The only kicker is that it's refurbed (which isn't an issue IMO), and it's located in Texas... not sure if shipping would be an issue, though the guy I know had his shipped to him.




You are correct, a bench top would be plenty of press for my current needs. I can also see where a dedicated press stand wouldn't cost me much in money or space. I like the idea of going that route, but then I see something like the Porter cable that is bigger, more power, more travel etc., and I wonder if I if I wouldn't be better off going that route since it's basically the same price. I also kind of like the idea of going bigger upfront, and not feeling the need to upgrade. My "you get what you pay for" mentality tells me the cheap press is just that, but the majority of the reviews I read echo Jerry's experience. Then I think well what's a couple hundred bucks if it's going to last me a while, and the Craftsman seems like a lot of bang for the buck at $533, haha. I wish there was one shinning star out there, but the reviews I can find are so scattered it's really hard to decide. 

Thank you all for the advice and links, I really appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 10, 2015)

Just keep in mind, craftsman is rebranded by someone else... And marked up. They sell their bandsaws for more than Rikon, but that's exactly what they are. So if you can figure out who makes the craftsman press, you can likely find it cheaper by the real maker. If you look close, you'll find that the majority of drill presses are made by the same company with different paint, maybe motor, maybe some tolerances.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mabren2 (Jun 10, 2015)

Yeah, I know. It seems you run in to that a lot with machinery these days. Thanks again.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 10, 2015)

I agree with you get what you pay for too, and by bigger than you need so you don't have to upgrade. Quill runout has always been an issue with me. I have a grizzly and it has to much run out for my liking even after it is adjusted, always been like this, but it was cheap. Now I'm thinking of an upgrade to a better variable speed unit. Quill travel is something to be concerned with in my opinion, don't just settle for something, get what you want and can afford. Used is not a bad way to go either if you can find the right machine. For wood working get a true wood workers drill press, like a powermatic etc, it will have tighter tolerances and less run out, great quill travel and a larger table just to name a few.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mabren2 (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks Greg, that's exactly the predicament I'm in right now. I don't want to feel like I'm settling and regret it, but I also don't want to go all out and regret it, haha. Just looking for that happy medium between features, cost, and functionality I guess. I really wanted to like the Powermatic because I can actually get a pretty good deal on it, but I just haven't read of enough owner satisfaction to justify double the price. This is turning another fun toy upgrade into a PITA because of me overthinking things, haha.


----------



## Mabren2 (Jun 11, 2015)

Well I stopped in Sears this evening to take a look at the Craftsman. It was a hefty machine, and seemed to be very solid with a nice big table. I wasn't impressed at all with the depth stop mechanism, and plunging the quill didn't feel great either. Probably not a fair deal for them, because that display has probably been there a long while and abused, but I pretty well scratched that DP off my list tonight. I checked out the PC Tuesday, and from the store impressions there's no way I'd pay $200 more for the Craftsman. I need to check out the Jet at Woodcraft soon to see how I like it. Decisions!

The good news is that while wondering around Sears I saw a cardboard display with the Rikon 10-325 bandsaw for $799. I've seen that price before, but I couldn't find it for that anywhere right now. I signed up for their card and was able to get out the door with tax for $790 and free store pickup. I was prepared to pay the $899, so pretty pumped about that deal!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 11, 2015)

Sweet! If you have 220 in your shop, rewire it off the bat and it'll never bog down. The new blades woodcraft sells (starret maybe?) Are pretty awesome, but the blade that comes with it is not bad at all.

I just realized I have a late 80's model craftsman floor model press... I should figure out who made it haha


----------



## Mabren2 (Jun 11, 2015)

Yeah that saved me $162, because I was gonna buy it once I settled this DP debacle on sale or not. Thanks for the heads up on the blades. I'm sure I'll have some questions for ya once I get up and running.

I tried to Google the Craftsman thing the other night, but no luck. Oh well, I'm not worried about it. The way my mind works, any time I can eliminate a variable is a good thing! Probably best to just let that one die.


----------



## Mabren2 (Jun 14, 2015)

Well I picked up the Porter Cable drill press this afternoon. I just couldn't justify spending double or triple the money with the features this press offers. Lowes has a 90 day return policy, so I figured if I don't like it I'll just take it back. It also has a 3-year warranty, which I like. 

I was able to do all of the loading/unloading and setup myself. Took a little over an hour, but I wasn't really rushing and got side tracked a couple times. The directions were straight forward, and everything went together easily. 

My first impressions of this machine are very favorable. I don't notice anymore slop in the spindle than any of the other machines I inspected (possibly even less than most). I wasn't overly impressed with the depth stop. It was easy to adjust with the quick release feature, but it seems that you can power through it if you're not careful. I plan to add another nut, and I think this issue will be fixed. The work light works well. It has a laser that needs some minor adjusting, which I didn't bother with as I dont't see me using it much. The machine runs very quiet and smooth. I chucked up 4 bits and drilled some test holes. I don't have the means to measure runout, but it certainly passed the eyeball test. There was no visible wobble in any of the bits, and I was able to raise and lower the bits back into the hole without any interference. I used a 1 1/4" forstner bit, and the hole was drilled effortlessly. All of the holes were straight and smooth.

As of right now I'm very happy with this purchase. If this machine proves durable I am very confident that it will handle all of my drilling needs for the foreseeable future, and for $320 it is a great buy. Thanks to all of those who took the time to offer advice. I will try to do a review once I use the machine more for those who might be in the market.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 14, 2015)

Just drilling pots, this won't do much... But adding a table wil really make t more versatile down the road. I built one for mine, very simple with a simple fence, but making repeat holes in multiple pieces of wood is super easy now without measuring each piece. Also gave me more horizontal space to clutter up with drill bits and shavings haha

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Aurora North (Jun 24, 2015)

lol, I just picked up the same porter cable drill press 3 days ago!


----------



## Mabren2 (Jun 25, 2015)

Aurora North said:


> lol, I just picked up the same porter cable drill press 3 days ago!



Well I haven't used mine a whole lot yet. I've been busy with other things, and too dang hot in my garage! What little I have used it, I really like it so far. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## pinky (Jul 9, 2015)

I didn't read the whole thread but IMO, I would buy a drill press of craigslist and put the extra money toward the bandsaw purchase.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mabren2 (Jul 9, 2015)

pinky said:


> I didn't read the whole thread but IMO, I would buy a drill press of craigslist and put the extra money toward the bandsaw purchase.



Thanks for the reply. I bought the porter cable drill press. I watched craigslist for a while, but nothing good popped up and I was impatient. I also bought the Rikon 10-325 bandsaw. I'm really enjoying them both so far.


----------

